# Selling images to a company?



## aguerra.1993 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello all, I am hoping that I posted this in the right section. I have an image that I think would be great to sell to a company as it is one of their products. How would you go about asking if they are interested and if they were, how much would try to charge for the image? The company I am trying to sell the image to isn't huge so I am keeping that in mind when I try to sell them the image. Thanks for any help!


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2016)

Tutorials & Forms | American Society of Media Photographers
http://www.cradocfotosoftware.com/fotoquote/


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2016)

Don't they already have a photo of that product on their site? This is commercial work so I'd think they have someone photographing their products (or use photos provided by the manufacturer).

I use ASMP too (see Keith's link). There's all kinds of info. there on contracts, licensing, pricing, etc. that you'll need to know about.


----------



## aguerra.1993 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------

